# Unable to download from web browser - related to R/O sdcard



## RPMcCormick (Nov 4, 2011)

Was running alpha 2 and at some point the browser was unable to download any files. Not sure what caused it as I have plenty of PDF's and a few other files in the downloads directory to know it was working previously.

Did a lot of searching - this is not (doesn't seem to be) the market download issue.

Here's how I was able to reproduce the problem:

Go to any web site that has a PDF document, e.g.,
http://www.calstate.edu/SAS/ept.pdf

Just above the home button it will briefly display:

Starting download ...

In the notification area I get the download icon (the down arrow with a horizontal line under it). Expanding the notifications I'll see:

<Untitled>
Download unsuccessful

Taping on one of those items in the list you are brought to the downloads screen. Here I'll see the Adobe Reader icon and to the right of that:

<Unknown>
www.calstate.edu
failed

Retries fail. I usually just select the item(s) and tap Delete.

Using the File Manager I can see the download folder no problems:

/mnt/sdcard/download

and there are a dozen or so files that were previously downloaded in the download directory. I can also open the files no problem.

If I boot into WebOS I can use the WebOS browser to download the same file (and other files) no problem (albeit they end up in the downloads directory).

I tried various file permission fixes - but that didn't fix it.

I eventually downloaded alpha 3.5 (using WebOS) and upgraded the tablet - and that didn't fix it either.

I finally found the solution:

It appears that something caused the sdcard to be mounted read only. I used the following procedure (in a posting by Redflea) which fixed the problem:

Tap Open/Close (to get screen full of applications)
Tap Terminal Emulator
At the $ prompt: su <enter>
At the # prompt: mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard <enter>

To exit Terminal Emulator:
tap menu (three horizontal lines)
Tap: Reset term

Now when doing the test of a PDF download as noted above the download manager actually will download the file - no error.

Other notes:
I have downloaded apps - but not intentionally moved any to the sdcard. And I probably don't have more than say 10 to 15 apps. Not sure what may have caused the issue with the sdcard.


----------



## RPMcCormick (Nov 4, 2011)

probably bad form to reply to one's own posting ...

this seems to be a temporary fix - rebooting the device may have changed the sdcard


----------



## RPMcCormick (Nov 4, 2011)

This may be related to an existing bug - I've tested the fix and so far looks good - see:
http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=436


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

See this thread for sdcard fixes: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/

Note that that thread includes the fix mentioned in the previous post (plus more).


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you know if this fix will work with the latest xron update? I'm running xron 2.7 and updated to 2.8, because of all of the new features, but noticed that the update removed the terminal emulator. So I tried downloading it from the market and it wouldn't work. When I opened it it would reboot the pad. So, i ended up restoring the 2.7 because of no emulator. The reason I ask about the fix is because using the term emulator was how.I got my sdcard to work and I would love to put 2.8 back on my pad without worrying about my sdcard.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Do you know if this fix will work with the latest xron update? I'm running xron 2.7 and updated to 2.8, because of all of the new features, but noticed that the update removed the terminal emulator. So I tried downloading it from the market and it wouldn't work. When I opened it it would reboot the pad. So, i ended up restoring the 2.7 because of no emulator. The reason I ask about the fix is because using the term emulator was how.I got my sdcard to work and I would love to put 2.8 back on my pad without worrying about my sdcard.


Are you asking this in response to the thread above ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/ ) ?

If so, then that thread might be a better place to ask it.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> Are you asking this in response to the thread above ( http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13277-cm7-fixes-for-sdcard-issues/ ) ?
> 
> If so, then that thread might be a better place to ask it.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, but I use the terminal emulator to.fix the problem, but I would like not to have the problem and would like to upgrade to xron 2.8 and if York fixes work, then I don't need the term emulator. Will they work? Thanks I do appreciate your work with this.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Yes, but I use the terminal emulator to.fix the problem, but I would like not to have the problem and would like to upgrade to xron 2.8 and if York fixes work, then I don't need the term emulator. Will they work? Thanks I do appreciate your work with this.


Can't really say for sure as I don't know what xron modifies. However, it will most likely work with xron too.


----------

